# Only 1" of topsoil



## bwright (Sep 6, 2018)

I have a house built in 2009. When they dug out the basement, I am sure they just spread the clay soil they dug out around the lawn. When it came time to sod, they dropped some Bermuda sod on top, and called it done.

This leaves a few questions.

1) I have, at best, 1-2" of topsoil if I am looking at this picture correctly. Is there a way to improve that?



2) Will Bermuda be able to shove its roots down in to the clay?

3) the soil is *full* of debris. When I put in an invisible fence, I pulled out whole bricks, rocks the size of a grapefruit etc. I assume this is just something to live with, but how do I get aerator tines down in there 3"?

Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## Visitor (Jul 23, 2018)

I had a similar situation and I tackled it this way:

I dug up the debris I could see impacting the grass growth.

For the first three years I annually topdressed/leveled with a 50/50 sand/organic matter mix.

I just verticut and don't aerate so I can't speak to that aspect.

Unfortunately this is the case with many new build homes and without a full reno you can only mitigate what you can.


----------



## bwright (Sep 6, 2018)

Thanks. However, if I put organic matter on top (read compost) does that just melt away over time, or does it become soil?


----------



## Visitor (Jul 23, 2018)

It will decompose over time but you end up buidling your top layer of sand and organic material. Especially if you dont bag your clippings.

If you can get good screened topsoil you could mix that with sand instead. Unfortunately the new definition if topsoil seems to include mulch and rocks.


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

Visitor said:


> It will decompose over time but you end up buidling your top layer of sand and organic material. Especially if you dont bag your clippings.
> 
> If you can get good screened topsoil you could mix that with sand instead. Unfortunately the new definition if topsoil seems to include mulch and rocks.


No kidding; this the picture on a local suppliers website for their "screened" topsoil (on their marketing copy!):


----------



## Jordan90 (Apr 7, 2019)

I've not been able to find a inexpensive top soil for that. Froggy Bottom here in Montgomery has a thing called supersoil, but it's significantly more expensive than sand.


----------



## bwright (Sep 6, 2018)

Visitor said:


> It will decompose over time but you end up buidling your top layer of sand and organic material. Especially if you dont bag your clippings.
> 
> If you can get good screened topsoil you could mix that with sand instead. Unfortunately the new definition if topsoil seems to include mulch and rocks.


If I did this, 
1) what would the proper ratio of sand to soil be, and 
2) do I basically do it like a sand leveling process? Buy a ton of it, dump it out, spread it around, and wait for grass to grow through?


----------



## Jordan90 (Apr 7, 2019)

bwright said:


> Visitor said:
> 
> 
> > It will decompose over time but you end up buidling your top layer of sand and organic material. Especially if you dont bag your clippings.
> ...


I've been doing some sand as I can afford it. I spread it out, rake it in and try to at least some of the grass coming through. Bermuda is very resilient. My goal has always been 1/4" not sure how much that helps out.


----------



## Visitor (Jul 23, 2018)

bwright said:


> Visitor said:
> 
> 
> > It will decompose over time but you end up buidling your top layer of sand and organic material. Especially if you dont bag your clippings.
> ...


The ultimate goal is to get to just sand, but I'd stick to the 50/50 rule or 1 yd soil to 2 yds sand. Soil doesn't settle quite as nicely as sand.

You would want to have the supplier mix this for you prior to delivery. But yes, once delivered you would dump and spread. You're not going to fix it all in one shot so don't go overly heavy. Bermuda is resilient.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Aerate the crap out of it, every year in May, and put down 1 yard of sand per M. Also throw in some gypsum as it will help soften up the soil.


----------



## bwright (Sep 6, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> Aerate the crap out of it, every year in May, and put down 1 yard of sand per M. Also throw in some gypsum as it will help soften up the soil.


Does the gypsum go down at the time of aeration, or at another time?


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

bwright said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > Aerate the crap out of it, every year in May, and put down 1 yard of sand per M. Also throw in some gypsum as it will help soften up the soil.
> ...


Curious myself. How often and how much?


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

Core aerate and topdress concurrently. Use 1 yard per 1000 sq ft of an 80% screened sand 20% organic matter mix. I have always used Erth Food compost, or some other kind of "finished" compost that is homogenous in texture. I'd stay away from "top soil" because of what others have posted - full of debris. This year I am going to try Mirimichi Green Carboniz soil amendment. Use a drag mat to level and pull some of the mixture into the aeration holes.

You will see improvement after the first time, but if you really want to improve the soil do it once per year.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

I think all of this is unnecessary. Sure you can aerate and topdress with organic matter, but this will only add a small amount of OM% into the overall soil structure. Triple aerating will give you ~18 holes per square foot, and with ~3/4" tines you're looking at 13.5 inches out of 144 inches in that square foot (9%). You'll also likely only get ~3-4 inch plugs even if you're lucky. The best way to build a better topsoil layer is to drive roots and stimulate the root cycling effect. This adds OM% to 100% of your lawn. Your lawn is it's own topsoil building machine:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNPWEJiKmjE


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

adgattoni said:


> I think all of this is unnecessary. Sure you can aerate and topdress with organic matter, but this will only add a small amount of OM% into the overall soil structure. Triple aerating will give you ~18 holes per square foot, and with ~3/4" tines you're looking at 13.5 inches out of 144 inches in that square foot (9%). You'll also likely only get ~3-4 inch plugs even if you're lucky. The best way to build a better topsoil layer is to drive roots and stimulate the root cycling effect. This adds OM% to 100% of your lawn. Your lawn is it's own topsoil building machine:


Great video.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

adgattoni said:


> I think all of this is unnecessary. Sure you can aerate and topdress with organic matter, but this will only add a small amount of OM% into the overall soil structure. Triple aerating will give you ~18 holes per square foot, and with ~3/4" tines you're looking at 13.5 inches out of 144 inches in that square foot (9%). You'll also likely only get ~3-4 inch plugs even if you're lucky. The best way to build a better topsoil layer is to drive roots and stimulate the root cycling effect. This adds OM% to 100% of your lawn. Your lawn is it's own topsoil building machine:


This is what I'm doing this month with a stand on aerator. I plan for at least 4 passes, dropping 1000 lbs of local "Milo", and dragging to smooth. Heat dried biosolids are about 80% OM and easily spreadable and deliver some nitrogen and phosphorus. If you can source it - it's the way to go.


----------

